# Using a million analogies to make a point



## PhotonGuy (Jan 29, 2017)

When I use million different analogies to make a point as I've done from time to time, the reason is because Im not able to make my point since people keep missing it. All too often people will take my analogies in ways I don't intend them to and in doing so miss the point.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 29, 2017)

Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Paul_D (Jan 30, 2017)

It is unavoidable, as it is easy to misconstrue the written word, people will always read different things into what you are saying, either innocently, or deliberately to be obtuse.

Also, people can be very set in their ways, and reluctant to change, so even if you make a good point they won't want to acknowledge or accept it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 30, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> When I use million different analogies to make a point as I've done from time to time, the reason is because Im not able to make my point since people keep missing it. All too often people will take my analogies in ways I don't intend them to and in doing so miss the point.



Possibly, they get your point, they just think it's wrong. Or just plain silly.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 30, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> When I use million different analogies to make a point as I've done from time to time, the reason is because Im not able to make my point since people keep missing it. All too often people will take my analogies in ways I don't intend them to and in doing so miss the point.



No.

Your point is rarely missed. It is just also rarely agreed with. Your constant repeating in different ways isn't helpful, in terms of you being understood, as that's never been the issue. More realistically, you aren't constantly repeating the same thing over and over in slightly different ways because you aren't understood... it's because you're not agreed with. And you seem to think they're the same thing. They're not.

I mean, even this thread is just you saying the same thing you've said in multiple threads before... it's another rehash of "I say the same thing over and over because you don't understand what I'm saying".. you've made this thread at least three times now... and in each case, it's been pointed out that you're being understood, just not agreed with. So here's some advice for you:

If you make the same point, over and over, and people still tell you that you're wrong, the odds are that you're wrong. So either learn from that, and improve your knowledge, or accept that you have a different opinion than other people, and you're not going to convince people of your view, so stop. 

In either case, quit with the repetitions of the same thing. You're either wrong, and unwilling to come to terms with it, and learn from it, or you're wrong, and unwilling to accept that you won't convince others. Neither of these cases are helped by you repeating yourself. So don't. If you're not agreed with, deal with it.

Okay?


----------



## Steve (Jan 30, 2017)

Don't let Chris get you down.   

Hey, wait a minute.   Photonguy has been gone for several weeks and Chris Parker has been gone for weeks.   And both back at the same time...  coincidence?   I think not.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 30, 2017)

Steve said:


> Hey, wait a minute. Photonguy has been gone for several weeks and Chris Parker has been gone for weeks. And both back at the same time... coincidence? I think not.


Just a coincidence Steve. Photonguy and Chris are not the same person. _They are like two hummingbirds who also are not the same_.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 30, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> When I use million different analogies to make a point as I've done from time to time, the reason is because Im not able to make my point since people keep missing it. All too often people will take my analogies in ways I don't intend them to and in doing so miss the point.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 31, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> When I use million different analogies to make a point as I've done from time to time, the reason is because Im not able to make my point since people keep missing it. All too often people will take my analogies in ways I don't intend them to and in doing so miss the point.


 
I don't use analogies, and I don't think I am misunderstood. However, I do see occasions where people focus on the wrong part of what I am trying to convey.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 31, 2017)

I will never, at no time, repeat, reiterate, anything I say, assert, mention, disclose, state or voice


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 31, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> I don't use analogies, and I don't think I am misunderstood. However, I do see occasions where people focus on the wrong part of what I am trying to convey.



What do mean by "focus"?


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 31, 2017)

ShortBridge said:


> What do mean by "focus"?


 
Sometimes I will use an example to illustrate a bigger point, and people will respond to the example...rather than the bigger point.

I don't necessarily mean people on here. People in general, although it did happen here recently on one of my threads. I tried to locate the response so I could quote it as an example, but I could not find it.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 31, 2017)

Sorry, I was being ironic. Not everyone gets my sense of humor.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 31, 2017)

ShortBridge said:


> Sorry, I was being ironic. Not everyone gets my sense of humor.


 
I would have if I hadn't suddenly been hit by a wave of drowsiness. I got my 2PM crash about an hour too late.


----------



## Steve (Jan 31, 2017)

All this talk of analogies reminds me of an old joke.  Not a good joke.  Fair warning.

A young man makes a fortune in the tech industry.  He's got the world at his feet: young, filthy rich, handsome.  But he starts to feel empty... wondering what life is really about.  So, he starts asking around.  He studies different religions and philosophies and becomes somewhat obsessed with finding the meaning of life.  Finally, after several years, he's broke and disheartened and no closer to a revelation.  He spends his last few pennies on a plane ticket to SE Asia, to find a hermit he's been told is the wisest in the world.  If anyone could tell him life's secret, it is this hermit.

It's an arduous journey, but he makes it.  Filthy, broke and dejected he sees a man sitting peacefully on a rock with his eyes closed, deep in a meditative trance.  This hermit looks older than the mountain itself, with a long, gray beard and skin thick and deeply wrinkled from years of exposure to the sun and the wind.  "Sir, I'm so glad to have found you," the young man begins.  "I've travelled the world to find the meaning of life.  I've spent my fortune and given up everything to learn the answer to life's question.  Can you help me?"

After what seemed like an eternity, the wise old hermit opens his eyes and says, "Life... is like a waterfall."

The young man was confused at first.  But then, when it's clear that he would get nothing more from the old man, he became irate.  "What?!!?" the young man exclaimed.  "You mean to tell me that after all this time, all my money.  The years.  The filth.  The sacrifices I've made, all you can say is 'life is like a waterfall?'" The young man goes on for a long time, venting out years of frustration at this old man.  The old man, for his part, begins looking more and more confused.  The young man finally ends by saying, "Well?  Say something.  Give me more."

Finally, another silence settles between the two while the hermit considers all that the young man had said.  And after what seems like an eternity the old man said, "You mean, life isn't like a waterfall?"


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 31, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> When I use million different analogies to make a point as I've done from time to time, the reason is because Im not able to make my point since people keep missing it. All too often people will take my analogies in ways I don't intend them to and in doing so miss the point.



Yeah, waffeling tends to do that. I know that myself. The trick is not to care, eventually someone gets it. The trick there, is not to care about that either.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 4, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> Possibly, they get your point, they just think it's wrong. Or just plain silly.


Well for instance there's this point I've been trying to make that if you can get something done in less time and get the same results, key words, "same results," would you do it? Now you can disagree, you can choose to take longer to get something done but as for me in many cases I would choose to save time provided I get the "same results." Its the part about getting the same results that people seem to keep missing.


----------



## skribs (Jan 9, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> When I use million different analogies to make a point as I've done from time to time, the reason is because Im not able to make my point since people keep missing it. All too often people will take my analogies in ways I don't intend them to and in doing so miss the point.



My issue is less people not understanding the analogy, but people attacking what I'm NOT saying instead of what I am.

"When you punch, it's important to have a tight fist."
"Well if all you care about is the fist, then your punches will be weak because you are not engaging your hips for proper power generation.  If you don't teach that way, your school must be a McDojo.  This is what's wrong with Martial Arts today."


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 9, 2019)

skribs said:


> My issue is less people not understanding the analogy, but people attacking what I'm NOT saying instead of what I am.
> 
> "When you punch, it's important to have a tight fist."
> "Well if all you care about is the fist, then your punches will be weak because you are not engaging your hips for proper power generation.  If you don't teach that way, your school must be a McDojo.  This is what's wrong with Martial Arts today."


Obviously you need more than a tight fist if you want a good punch. You do want to have a tight fist at the moment of impact but you also need proper hip rotation, proper planting of the feet, and so forth. While it is important to have a tight fist that is just one of the ingredients you need to have a good punch, I believe that's what you're saying.


----------



## skribs (Jan 9, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Obviously you need more than a tight fist if you want a good punch. You do want to have a tight fist at the moment of impact but you also need proper hip rotation, proper planting of the feet, and so forth. While it is important to have a tight fist that is just one of the ingredients you need to have a good punch, I believe that's what you're saying.



Right.  But the assumption is that because all I say is "tight fist" it's assumed that's the only thing I know about a punch.  That's not the only thing I know, it's not the only thing I teach.  It's the only thing I felt relevant to bring up at that moment.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 9, 2019)

skribs said:


> Right.  But the assumption is that because all I say is "tight fist" it's assumed that's the only thing I know about a punch.  That's not the only thing I know, it's not the only thing I teach.  It's the only thing I felt relevant to bring up at that moment.


I would think most people would understand that when you're talking about a tight fist that you're only talking about one of the necessary fundamentals, not everything.


----------



## skribs (Jan 9, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> I would think most people would understand that when you're talking about a tight fist that you're only talking about one of the necessary fundamentals, not everything.



You would think that, but it happens quite a bit.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 9, 2019)

One of my favor analogies is:

The Taiji principle is "if you don't move, I won't move". If you apply this principle in your life, you will never be able to date any girl.


----------



## skribs (Jan 9, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> One of my favor analogies is:
> 
> The Taiji principle is "if you don't move, I won't move". If you apply this principle in your life, you will never be able to date any girl.



There's a meme that goes something like this:

*Why I'm still single.*
_Picture of a Polar Bear from a documentary, with the caption:_
The male wakes up from his nap, and checks to see if any females have appeared.


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> One of my favor analogies is:
> 
> The Taiji principle is "if you don't move, I won't move". If you apply this principle in your life, you will never be able to date any girl.


When you move, I move... Just like that.  
Hell yeah! hey DJ, bring that back.


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2019)

skribs said:


> You would think that, but it happens quite a bit.


Well, they do have a point.  If all you worry about is the fist, and don't engage your hips....


----------

